# Gulf Italian



## Jan Hendrik

During 1961-1964 I worked for Vinke and Co as ship's agent (in Rotterdam this is called a "waterclerk") At the time they were Managers for Gulf Tankers.

This is one of their vessels. I remember having been on board for work but does anybody know more about this vessel and/or other vessels of same company?


----------



## tanker

Yes ,Nedgulf Tanker N.V. (manager Vinke & co). They had four tankers:
GULF ITALIAN and her sister GULF HANSA,30613 gt Deutsch verft 1962, then a more little sisters :GULF HOLLANDER and GULF SWEDE 26580gt built Uddevallavarvet.1962 .
Gp


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Thanks for this info. Guess none of these vessels are still around, probably ended at the wreckers yard.


----------



## awateah2

Hi Jan
sailed on the 'Melika' in 1965, Gulf Oil with Watts Watts as managers do you have a photo ?. I joined her in the Botlek and went to Cadiz for drydock and then Mena al ahmadi to load for Antwerp


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Sorry, cannot help. Perhaps Tanker? He seems to know a bit about the Gulf fleet.


----------



## tanker

A coincidence : i am born when MELIKA was built in 1954, 20551 g.t.,unfortunately i have not a pic of her.
Gp


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Is there another name? I cannot find her in the Gulf Oil shipping register either.
I picked up following:
"off coast Oman 21 lives lost" whatever that means


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Also found more info on the Gulf Italian
built Deutsche Werft 1962. Sailed for NedGulf, managed by Vinke and Co and sold to Afran Transport in 1975, renamed JAVA SEA. 1978 sold for scap.
March 1978 arrived in Busan.

Also found info on the other 3 NedGulf Tankers in case somebody is interested.


----------



## awateah2

Thanks, there is a web site 'Salvage Operations in the Arabian Sea' showing the Melika after a collision with a French T2 tanker 'Ferdinand Gilerbert'and the assistance given by the Royal Navy.
I remember she was built at Haverton Hill on the R.Tees and at one time had the name Olympic Gulf. She appeared to be a a larger version of a T2 as I joined her after sailing on the 'Esso Glasgow' ex 'Wauhatchie. built in the States in 1944
I thnk she was one of 3 similar ships, 'Ragusa' and 'Rugitane' maybe not spelt right


----------



## tanker

MELIKA in beginning 60s.result under Afran Transport Co. Lib flag of Gulf Oil Corp.with other 15 tankers ,exactly RAGUSA -AHMADI-CABIMAS ecc.ecc...
Gp


----------



## ragusa

the ragusa had sister ship called ceuta. have been looking for photo of ragusa for a longtime, spentnine months on board in 1964, regards joe


----------



## trevor page

*Ragusa*



ragusa said:


> the ragusa had sister ship called ceuta. have been looking for photo of ragusa for a longtime, spentnine months on board in 1964, regards joe


Hi joe I was also on Ragusa, in 1967, I have a photo could scan it if you wish. Trevor


----------



## Barmyclaresdad

*Ragusa*

I sailed as R/O in Ragusa in 1964


----------



## ragusa

hi trevor, would love picture of ragusa, what other ships were you on. regards joe


----------



## trevor page

*Ragusa*

Hi joe, sorry only just seen your reply, ill scan you a copy when i get a chance. I was on the Ragusa when they changed the flag to Liberia, flew us all home from Puerto Rico. In answer to your question I have been on 30 odd ships, I refer you to my profile. Regards Trevor


----------



## gadgee

Ragusa
Here is a thumbnail of Ragusa. Photo courtesy of A.Duncan.


----------



## rd002c1155

*Ray*

I Sailed On The Gulf Scot In 64 .she Was The Best Feeder I Was Ever On Great Food & Plenty Of Overtime . She Is The Only One Of My Ex Ships I Don't Have A Foto Of . I Would Be Greatfull If Anyone Can Supply(==d)


----------



## Jankers

Hi,

I sailed on the Gulf Finn on her maiden voyage in 1963 under Watts Watts as managers.

We left the Tyne where she was fitted out at Palmers Yard (Built haverton Hill, Teeside) and then on the usual run to Mena al ahmadi for discharge at Rotterdam, 
There is a model of a sister ship Gulf Briton IIRC, at the South Sheilds College (Was the Marine & Tech in bygone days), sorry no pics.

I also sailed on the "Ahmadi", that ship has a veritable seamans chest of stories as it was prone to breaking down for all possible reasons. I joined her in April of 1964 at Marseiles where she had just undergone a refitt of some sort (probably the engine and prop shaft?). The old man was on tenterhooks all the way to Port Said and i think the Cheif Engineer slept in the engine room, everyone was listening to the ship th try and hear any nuance of distress. Still we made it to Port Said without any undue hasstle (as far as the Deck Dept were aware) and set off through the canal. On the way thriough (only about a mile on route, the radio cracked into life and the canal authority were calling us, except they used the Egyptian pronounciation of 'ach-madi' rather than the english version of 'amardi'. The pilot acted as though he had been shot or hit by lightening, started demanding of the Captain about the state of the ship, were the engines ok, did the steering work, etc etc It took the old man a good three minutes to stop the pilot gibbering and, despite umpteen assurance from the Captain that all was well, you could see the distrust in the pilots eyes, boy, was he glad to get off at Suez. The Old man should have got an Oscar for that performance.

J.


----------



## stores

hi trevor, am trying to get photo of ragusa, have most of the others in fleet, would be great if you could help, stores


----------



## stores

awateah2 said:


> Hi Jan
> sailed on the 'Melika' in 1965, Gulf Oil with Watts Watts as managers do you have a photo ?. I joined her in the Botlek and went to Cadiz for drydock and then Mena al ahmadi to load for Antwerp


hi i have photo of melika, can email it or send u copy 8x10' stores


----------



## stores

rd002c1155 said:


> I Sailed On The Gulf Scot In 64 .she Was The Best Feeder I Was Ever On Great Food & Plenty Of Overtime . She Is The Only One Of My Ex Ships I Don't Have A Foto Of . I Would Be Greatfull If Anyone Can Supply(==d)


hi, i can send 2 8x10 photos either email or make copies and post, stores


----------



## tyredman

*melika*



stores said:


> hi i have photo of melika, can email it or send u copy 8x10' stores


hi stores i joined in antwerp january 66 if you've got a picture could you email me ive been looking for ever .regards tyredman.


----------



## matvan

Jan Hendrik said:


> Also found more info on the Gulf Italian
> built Deutsche Werft 1962. Sailed for NedGulf, managed by Vinke and Co and sold to Afran Transport in 1975, renamed JAVA SEA. 1978 sold for scap.
> March 1978 arrived in Busan.
> 
> Also found info on the other 3 NedGulf Tankers in case somebody is interested.


Glad to find anything on the Nedgulf tankers.
I sailed several times on the GULF HOLLANDER, Rotterdam-Gulf States.
I boarded her in Uddevalla, Sweden, winter 1961/1962, at the shipyard, for her maiden voyage. I liked this ship. Wish I could see a picture or learn what became of her....


----------



## Jan Hendrik

From the book Vinke and Co I found one photo of the Gulf Hollander and also add the text, latter is in Dutch but I think you will understand.
Jan


----------



## cpt pugwash

Jankers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sailed on the Gulf Finn on her maiden voyage in 1963 under Watts Watts as managers.
> 
> We left the Tyne where she was fitted out at Palmers Yard (Built haverton Hill, Teeside) and then on the usual run to Mena al ahmadi for discharge at Rotterdam,
> There is a model of a sister ship Gulf Briton IIRC, at the South Sheilds College (Was the Marine & Tech in bygone days), sorry no pics.
> 
> I also sailed on the "Ahmadi", that ship has a veritable seamans chest of stories as it was prone to breaking down for all possible reasons. I joined her in April of 1964 at Marseiles where she had just undergone a refitt of some sort (probably the engine and prop shaft?). The old man was on tenterhooks all the way to Port Said and i think the Cheif Engineer slept in the engine room, everyone was listening to the ship th try and hear any nuance of distress. Still we made it to Port Said without any undue hasstle (as far as the Deck Dept were aware) and set off through the canal. On the way thriough (only about a mile on route, the radio cracked into life and the canal authority were calling us, except they used the Egyptian pronounciation of 'ach-madi' rather than the english version of 'amardi'. The pilot acted as though he had been shot or hit by lightening, started demanding of the Captain about the state of the ship, were the engines ok, did the steering work, etc etc It took the old man a good three minutes to stop the pilot gibbering and, despite umpteen assurance from the Captain that all was well, you could see the distrust in the pilots eyes, boy, was he glad to get off at Suez. The Old man should have got an Oscar for that performance.
> 
> J.


Hi

I'm new to these boards.
I was on the Gulf Briton in 1966/7 as an Articled Navigating Apprentice for Watts Watts & Co. The Master was a bloke called Wright & my fellow apprentice was a guy called Chris? Flatly. 
When I can dig them out from my garage, where I have numerouse BW photos of the Gulf Briton, Gulf Dane & Gulf Finn, I will scan them & post them here.


----------



## leckylen

sailed on gulf tankers 1964 to 1967 gulf scot gulf dane gulf briton all good ships leckylen


----------



## riversea

Go to our new Tees-built website under Furness and you will find photos and details of MELIKA 1954 and GULF's BRITON, SCOT, FINN, DANE 1961-1963, see this index page ...
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/furness/19401969/aalist19401969.htm
Cheers
George


----------



## STANLEY GREENING

*Gulf Briton*

Hi
I was on the Gulf Briton from Jan/66 till Aug/66 when I left the ship in Nigeria. My father had sent me a telegram telling me my mother had cancer, thanks to the captain I got home a week before she died.
Was wondering if you were on her then as I recall a couple of apprentices.
I am looking forward to seeing any pics you have.
Cheers 
Stan Greening


----------



## barrys

*guf tankers*

HI , i joined the "scot" in amsterdam in 1972,as a junior eng, it was dry docked for a refit for 2 months, it went in painted grey and because it leaked they painted it black! we sailed for ireland then spain then africa and then 6 months of africa to texas return! everything broke down on that ship,leaking boiler tubes ,leaking economiser bends, steam leaks at main operating valves dumping all boiler steam into engine room, no power only paxman diesel for 4 days until we got the repair done and fired up port boiler on diesel to get some heat back in the fuel oil etc, it was the chiefs last trip and he didnt want to go out by being towed home. his name was Matt Headley a nice man, the captains surname was Des-landis he was doing holiday cover for captain Mud. i worked with Leslie Haswell on watch for the 6 months a good engineer ex coal board fitter from south shields. the second got taken off on that trip outside new york in a gail by the costguard by helicopter after being badly burnt with a steam leak he was Bob Erskine scottish chap, good man so we sailed with no second.even the telegraph went up in smoke and we used the telephone to menouver. I payed off in texas with leslie we couldnt get away fast enough!. seems like yesterday! how time flies.
All the best Barry.


----------



## ussubmarine

*Gulf Scot*

Three pictures of the S.T. Gulf Scot. I sailed on her for 2 years, 1973 / 75 as electrician.


----------

